# I have a cow/goat cross!



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 16, 2009)

What else could I have?  I have a cow that will sample ANYTHING.  She nearly ate my camera the other day.  I mean, I've already had serious problems with electronics.  My cell phone got eaten by my pigs, I've broken two cameras, etc, but I could HARDLY tell my family my cow ate my camera.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 16, 2009)

yes cows will eat anything.esp if they arnt supposed to.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 16, 2009)

Tell me about it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes cows will eat anything.esp if they arnt supposed to.


Boy will they ever!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a horse who would eat my baloney sandwiches ( I got baloney all of the time in my school lunches-yuck)


----------



## jambunny (Jul 20, 2009)

My DH left the kick stop on the side of the fence one year and the 4-H steer ate all the plastic on it.  Funny thing is, goats only tear stuff up, they are way pickier than cows.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 4, 2010)

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> I had a horse who would eat my baloney sandwiches ( I got baloney all of the time in my school lunches-yuck)


DH's old Appaloosa used to enjoy ham sanwiches and cherry coke


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep, goats/ sheep will eat anything! lol  
Once I left a note book in the goat's pen, and came back to get it and couldn't find it. Then I saw on of them chewing on a piece of paper ...  you have to    them!


----------



## GeeseRCool (Jun 17, 2010)

I have heard that goats will eat a LOT of anything!     I feel bad for you!


----------



## Hykue (Jul 24, 2010)

I met a woman once who had done her master's thesis in pastures in Holland.  She said that she discovered that cows would eat rabbit carcasses that they found in the pasture.  I think that's almost unbelievable, but I can't imagine why she would lie about it . . . she seemed pretty much the opposite of a tale-teller.


----------



## aimee (Oct 16, 2010)

one thing horses won't eat is jello  they like dog food an awful lot though


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 16, 2010)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> Yep, goats/ sheep will eat anything! lol
> Once I left a note book in the goat's pen, and came back to get it and couldn't find it. Then I saw on of them chewing on a piece of paper ...  you have to    them!


My Goat ate my homework!!!


----------

